# mksnap_ffs trouble



## djreynolds (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a file system dump hang on the last remaining minutes on my /usr slice.

Now, for some reason, I can't make a file system snapshot for the /usr slice....  

I get the dreaded:

[root@/usr]>mksnap_ffs /usr usrsnap
mksnap_ffs: Cannot create usrsnap: Input/output error

I can make a snapshot for the root & var slice, but not for the /usr (even after a reboot & a fsck -y /usr in single user mode with the /usr slice unmounted)..

No active snapshots are listed:

[root@/usr]>snapshot -v list /usr
Filesystem      Type     User   User%     Snap   Snap%  Snapshot Name   Snapshot Time

I am assuming that there is some type of snapshot data corruption, but I am not sure where to look..

uname -a:

[root@/usr]>uname -a
FreeBSD hive.wg.local 7.1-STABLE FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE #21: Sat Feb 14 16:40:58 EST 2009     root@hive.wg.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HIVE  i386

mount:

[root@/usr]>mount
/dev/ad0a on / (ufs, local, soft-updates)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
/dev/ad0d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
devfs on /var/named/dev (devfs, local)
//MAV@MOTHER/FREEBSD on /mnt/FreeBSD (smbfs)

dmesg:


```
[root@/usr]>cat ~/dmesg.log
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE #21: Sat Feb 14 16:40:58 EST 2009
    root@hive.wg.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HIVE
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor (2304.92-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f22  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,<b5>,<b6>,<b7>,Prefetch,<b9>,<b10>>
  TSC: P-state invariant
  Cores per package: 4
real memory  = 3622699008 (3454 MB)
avail memory = 3545309184 (3381 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <GBT    GBTUACPI>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <GBT GBTUACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, d7de0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff,0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xfa000000-0xfaffffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 10.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xde00-0xdeff mem 0xfdcff000-0xfdcfffff,0xfdce0000-0xfdceffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Chip rev. 0x3c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:d0:d9:5e:a5
re0: [FILTER]
atapci0: <ATI IXP700 SATA300 controller> port 0xff00-0xff07,0xfe00-0xfe03,0xfd00-0xfd07,0xfc00-0xfc03,0xfb00-0xfb0f mem 0xfe02f000-0xfe02f3ff irq 22 at device 17.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI Version 01.10 controller with 4 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe02e000-0xfe02efff irq 16 at device 18.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe02d000-0xfe02dfff irq 16 at device 18.1 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb1: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe02c000-0xfe02c0ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: companion controllers, 3 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe02b000-0xfe02bfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
ohci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci2: [ITHREAD]
usb3: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb3: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci2
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ohci3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe02a000-0xfe02afff irq 18 at device 19.1 on pci0
ohci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb4: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe029000-0xfe0290ff irq 19 at device 19.2 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb5: EHCI version 1.0
usb5: companion controllers, 3 ports each: usb3 usb4
usb5: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb5: USB revision 2.0
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <ATI IXP700 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfa00-0xfa0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re1: <Linksys EG1032 (RTL8169S) Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xce00-0xceff mem 0xfdeff000-0xfdeff0ff irq 21 at device 7.0 on pci3
re1: Chip rev. 0x04000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:e5:d5:e7:d8
re1: [FILTER]
pci3: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 14.0 (no driver attached)
ohci4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xfe028000-0xfe028fff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
ohci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci4: [ITHREAD]
usb6: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb6: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb6: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci4
usb6: USB revision 1.0
uhub6: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert enabled, nat loadable, rule-based forwarding enabled, default to deny, logging disabled
ad0: 305244MB <WDC WD3200AAJB-00WGA0 00.02C01> at ata0-master UDMA100
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0a
fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.8
```

Hope someone knows a solution to this...

Thanks for the help!
-doug


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 24, 2009)

do you have *.snap* directory in each device root?
example
*/usr/.snap*

.snap is essential


----------



## djreynolds (Feb 24, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> do you have *.snap* directory in each device root?
> example
> */usr/.snap*
> 
> .snap is essential



yup, I have a .snap in /usr, / & /var

they all have permissions 0770 and are owned by rootperator...

Everything worked before until dump crashed/locked...


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 25, 2009)

/usr/.snap is empty?

Having run fsck -y in single user should rule out FS corruption. I/O error points to hardware, anything in dmesg or /var/log/messages around the time you execute mksnap_ffs?


----------



## djreynolds (Feb 26, 2009)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> /usr/.snap is empty?
> 
> Having run fsck -y in single user should rule out FS corruption. I/O error points to hardware, anything in dmesg or /var/log/messages around the time you execute mksnap_ffs?



I just tried.  Nothing appears in dmesg or in /var/run/dmesg.boot (other than the final boot sequence).  Nothing appears in the /var/log/messages except for the samba complaining about not being able to connect to cups..

It is weird... snapshots still work for / & /var..

I am going to fsck /usr AGAIN tonight to see if something else comes up... any special switches I should include?


----------



## djreynolds (Mar 3, 2009)

I am stilling having trouble.. any other suggestions?


----------

